# BANG Tx... 4-25, Carter's Re-Reg



## russ010 (Apr 14, 2009)

Next BANG tourney is April 25th at Carter's Re-Reg.

Visit our website to get the details - http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

In order to fish any more of the BANG tournaments, you will have to be a member. 
Membership dues are $25 per person. 
Tournament fees are $20 per boat, $5 per person for Big Fish.

Here's the list so far... if I'm wrong, let me know. OH yea.. try to have exact cash - it makes it a lot easier on me because I don't carry cash and I probably won't have change at any more of the tournies.

1. Russ
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Anthony & Randy
4. Chris M.
5. Tyler & Kevin
6. Jeff C. & David
7. Isaac & Joey (pretty sure they'll show up)
8. Jeremy V + partner (new members)


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 14, 2009)

we will be there bud!!!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally updated the site a little bit... well, atleast directions to Carter's Re-Reg.

Go to http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/CarterReReg.html


----------



## krusty (Apr 15, 2009)

Russ, 
Website is coming together man, looks good.  I will be there fishing solo, Jay won't be in town.  Anyone fishing this up there weekend?  

For those that are not all that familiar with the Re-reg, there are some serious hazards depending on the water level which can fluctuate daily and even hourly.  There are some BIG boulders in that lake that could eat up a lower unit, just an fyi.  If you're interested do a search on Carters Re-reg or click on the link below and you will find a map that Merky posted for a tx he hosted last spring.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=161411&highlight=carters+reg


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

Will be there as well.... would like to know if anyone knows about Hp on motors for this lake i have a 10hp limit and have heard no hp limit anyone know for sure


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 15, 2009)

On the link page on SWAT's, Click on Mobile District then click on Alabama, Coosa, Tallapoosa, Then todays project data. Look at where it says Tailwaters for Carters for this is the re-regs elevations. Anything around 680's is going to be barely covering alot of structure. I have fished out there before when it was around 678 if I remember right, you just have to launch out of the channel where the other road bed is that leads to the channel. DO not use the ramp if it is ~680 or less for it drops straight off into the channel!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 15, 2009)

stickum said:


> Will be there as well.... would like to know if anyone knows about Hp on motors for this lake i have a 10hp limit and have heard no hp limit anyone know for sure



No boat/motor restrictions for this lake.


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

So...even larger bass boats fish this lake


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

I won't get to prefish at all... unless I get a free day next week which is very doubtful. I've got military this weekend, so I'll be in South Carolina.

I won't have a motor either and I'll be short 1 trolling motor - I think I burned my new one up at Acworth last Saturday


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

Hows it going Russ..i want be able to prefish either we have gas motor 25hp to put on Randy's boat


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

well looking at that place on google, it looks big. I think I measured 1.6 miles from the ramp to the bridge at the other end of the lake... I might see if I can't come up with something by then..


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

They are some good deals out there on small Hp motors on Craigslist...would you and Dale have any objections to a Ranger bass boat fishing this Tx. since it is jonboat Tx


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know... see what Dale says


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

Alright let me know ...its Randy's dad he coming down from Virginia and wants to fish while he is here


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it, but I don't want to make the final decision. Are y'all going to be in the boat with him too?


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

No..me and Randy will fish out of his...but i got a buddy who would fish it also out of his Astro 20ft.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

well these aren't open tournaments anymore, so they would have to pay the $25 per person membership fees and then the tourney fees if they wanted to fish.. but still, we'll see what Dale says about the "real" bass boats


----------



## stickum (Apr 15, 2009)

Alright... well i wouldnt want to have Randy's dad join up cause of were he lives probably be the only one he would fish he just looking to fish and and compete with us


----------



## russ010 (Apr 15, 2009)

OK... I've talked with Dale and we've decided to go along with other jon boat clubs... so here goes - I'll update the website accordingly.

30 HP Max rule on lakes that allow gas motors
Jon Boats or Bass Hunter boats only


----------



## krusty (Apr 16, 2009)

Can I take a sharpie and turn the 20 into a 10 on my cowling, ha ha?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 16, 2009)

krusty said:


> Can I take a sharpie and turn the 20 into a 10 on my cowling, ha ha?



haha... heck I wish I had a 4hp...

oh - I updated the rules page... pretty much the same as HVBA with a few changes. 

HVBA guys - Of all the rules that I've seen, yours are one of the best. If you get upset that I copied and pasted, please let me know. I made a few changes, but if you want me to put it in my own words I have no problem making the changes. Good luck this weekend at Lathem - with the storms supposedly coming in on Sunday, Saturday will be either a really good day OR a really bad day.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the post about getting a free pack of baits from tinboats if you are the big fish winner...

http://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=7776


----------



## krusty (Apr 16, 2009)

How about a grandfather clause.....  I guess that might be overcooking the grits, ha ha.  

That 1970 Johnson I have probably only has 10 hp at the prop now.  Put her on the boat last night in hopes of using her in the tx, and after being in the garage for the past 2 month it started on the 4th pull.  She is an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 16, 2009)

from what I hear, the older the motor the better they are... I'd like to find me an old 4-9.5 motor... but then again, it would only be used at Carter's so I don't think it's worth it... I can get a bigger trolling motor though and use the money that way. BUT, I am saving for a bigger boat so no new toys for me


----------



## russ010 (Apr 16, 2009)

ok - if you got the motor. USE IT! Max has been set at 30HP. Carter's is the only lake we fish that allows gas motors and I don't have a problem with you using them. If you don't have a motor, it just means that they get to their spot faster, doesn't mean they will catch the most fish.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 19, 2009)

ok... how'd you pre-fishers do???


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 19, 2009)

reminds me of lathem,lots of 11inch fish.


----------



## krusty (Apr 20, 2009)

Fished from 7-noon.  Only could muster up one bite, but it was a keeper.
LD - How was the afternoon, better then the morning.  It was nice chatting with ya on the lake.


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 20, 2009)

better after the water got to almost 60,the little ones were bitin,never got a keeper.hope it is better next sat.i always have fun eliminating water.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been thinking about the rules, and I really want to "fair" it up. I know it's going to be hard to keep fish alive this summer, so I don't want that to get guys out of the game. I'm not making these official yet, just want some opinions.


- Fishing starts at 7:00am, be there prior to that because when I’m in the water, fishing will start. 

- Weigh-in will be 4:00pm sharp – You must be at the ramp with everyone else by that time. I'll blow an air horn at 3:45pm to let it be known that 15 minutes remain. 
Each minute past 4pm will result in a 0.5 lb deduction from the total weight for each minute. This DOES count against your big fish. At 4pm I’ll blow the air horn 3 times. Each minute past 4pm I will sound the air horn 1 time. *After 5 minutes you will be disqualified from the winnings and all entry fees will be forfeited (including Big Fish). *Russ will have the official time, so make sure to sync up with him before you leave. We’ll do a time hack before leaving in the morning. My Verizon Cell phone will be the official clock and everyone should be very close to that time. On the way to the ramp does not mean you are there yet – you will lose minutes until you reach the ramp with everyone else. Trolling motor trouble is different (as if it’s not working and you are not still fishing), but if it’s moving you slower than usual – that’s your problem.

- Minimum 12" length. Any fish under 12" will result in 1lb deduction from total weight, and that short fish will NOT be part of the total weight.

-Dead Fish Penalty: 1 Dead Fish will be allowed. Any other dead fish will result in a 0.5lb deduction. Dead fish over 3lbs will result in a 1 lb reduction from total weight.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2009)

oh yea... looks like I'm going to be going in blind for this one... I doubt I'm going to get to prefish it this week


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm still pondering over the dead fish thing... I need your opinons on how this should work... so here are a few options.

1 - Don't allow dead fish to be weighed in at all
2 - Allow 1 Dead Fish, then subtract pounds kinda like posted in the post above
3 - Allow Dead Fish, but take off pounds for each fish.

I know it's going to be hard to keep fish alive this summer, but I really want us all to work as hard as we can to keep them alive.. I know it can be tough out there catching them too, which is why it's hard for me to throw it out completely.  

My personal thoughts are really to deduct weights (I like the - 1 pound for fish under 3lbs, -2 pounds for fish over 3lbs... and not allow big fish to be weighed in dead.

Give me some thoughts... I'd like to get this going for this weekend as well.


----------



## krusty (Apr 20, 2009)

I say keep it as simple as possible.  

1. No culling of dead fish, if one should die it has to be weighed in.  If you get caught culling a dead fish it is an automatic disqualification.

2. Deduct 4 oz or quarter pound per dead fish, which will go against the total weight and your big fish.  

These are pretty similar to a couple of tx trails like berry’s for example.  I think all in all as a group we are carrying a very small footprint.  To over penalize, and allow those penalties to carry huge swings that could change the outcome is not entirely fair.  Now in a case of a close weigh in it is perfectly fine. Only speaking from experience, I have been on that short end of the stick and that is the way it goes sometimes.  As long as we are responsible and have adequate livewells with good aeration that is all we can ask for and let the chips fall.

On a side note.  I always uses an additive, like please release me.  And during the summer I carry some frozen ziplock bags to add to the livewell to cool the water down slightly.


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 20, 2009)

lets go with the 4oz per dead fish rule.the 4oz comes off of the total wieght,not big fish even if your big un is the dead fish.this seams to be what other clubs are doing,or they have no rule at all concerning dead fish.the rules concerning being late will be inforced.so you best be back early.


----------



## deepwater (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck to all you BANG guys at the Re-reg.


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 20, 2009)

them big uns should be around some beds at yahoola for yall swat boys,good luck.


----------



## krusty (Apr 21, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> lets go with the 4oz per dead fish rule.the 4oz comes off of the total wieght,not big fish even if your big un is the dead fish.this seams to be what other clubs are doing,or they have no rule at all concerning dead fish.the rules concerning being late will be inforced.so you best be back early.




Sounds good.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2009)

krusty said:


> Sounds good.




OK, I updated the rules page last night for our website, but forgot to publish it... so I'll have to do that tonight.

Good luck guys - hope we pull out a lot of bigguns

Hey Krusty - how big was that one keeper you got??


----------



## krusty (Apr 21, 2009)

russ010 said:


> OK, I updated the rules page last night for our website, but forgot to publish it... so I'll have to do that tonight.
> 
> Good luck guys - hope we pull out a lot of bigguns
> 
> Hey Krusty - how big was that one keeper you got??



Oh maybe 2 #'s, nothing to brag about.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2009)

well atleast you caught something


----------



## krusty (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, one is better then none.  I have seen some real nice fish caught in that lake.  Can't say that I have caught them but I know they are in there, just a matter of finding them and timing it right.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2009)

well I've decided not to borrow my buddies 4hp motor.. I'm going to stick it out with my trolling motors.. I thought I burned my new one up, but apparently I just had a bad connection between my hot foot and that particular trolling motor


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 21, 2009)

see yall sat!


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 21, 2009)

:russ,your fine with the troling motors.i had no problemlast sat.i went all over the place and was fine.i will admit i was kinda jelous wen krusty came cruising down the lake.that 150hp he has sounded sweet.


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 21, 2009)

hey kevin and tyler,yall done huntin?hope so its fishin time now.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2009)

looks like we'll have atleast 7 boats out there... not sure if Isaac and Joey are coming or not. Guess I should call them to see if they know how to get there


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 22, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> hey kevin and tyler,yall done huntin?hope so its fishin time now.



We aint done hunting but its fishing time this weekend!!!
How many of yall are using gas motors?


----------



## stickum (Apr 22, 2009)

we are


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think they'll be 3 boats out of 8 with motors...

stickum, krusty and our newest guys Jeremy.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 22, 2009)

we will have one it dont go much faster than the two trolling motors but it will save our batteries.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2009)

yea... you need it!

I don't plan on doing much moving around, so when I get to my spot, I'm going to hunker down and sit all day - as long as my action plan works... we'll see how good I'm able to read maps


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 22, 2009)

allright you gona hunker down like a big ol harry dawg!.....HUNKER DOWN HARRY DAWG...OOOOOOOOOH SICK EM AAAAA SICK EM.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 22, 2009)

you know how much I like moving spots... I DON'T!


----------



## stickum (Apr 23, 2009)

who can help out on where the boulders are at cause shooo dont want to run in to them


----------



## krusty (Apr 23, 2009)

stickum said:


> who can help out on where the boulders are at cause shooo dont want to run in to them



Check out the link I posted in the 4th post of this thread.  Link should take you to a thread that Merky started, it has a pretty good map showing the hazards.


----------



## stickum (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

man... it's been 2 weeks since I've wet my line, I'm getting anxious


----------



## stickum (Apr 23, 2009)

I went Tuesday evening on Lanier, but i have slowed down to my normal 3-4 times a week been lucky lately to go twice a week


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

you suck.. I can't get off work with enough time to get home and make it out to a lake to fish... I guess i could fish in my ponds, but that gets old


----------



## stickum (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah....i know ruff life someone has to do it


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 23, 2009)

im headed up there tomarrow.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

remember what happened last time you prefished??? I think you came up skunked at Lathem - well 2 fish  


I wanted to get away and go up there, but I'm too busy at work. I'd have to go in right now even if I was actually sick


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 23, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> im headed up there tomarrow.



Low generation schedule for tom. splitting the day, ought to be a decent bite.


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 23, 2009)

a new friend of mine told me about some secrete baits for up there.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

uh oh   

but in all honesty, good luck


----------



## krusty (Apr 24, 2009)

MerkyWaters said:


> Low generation schedule for tom. splitting the day, ought to be a decent bite.




How and where can you find the generation schedule?  I looked at the act website and can see the levels of the tailwater, but couldn't tell what the generation times were.  Thanks,


----------



## krusty (Apr 24, 2009)

krusty said:


> How and where can you find the generation schedule?  I looked at the act website and can see the levels of the tailwater, but couldn't tell what the generation times were.  Thanks,



Nevermind - I found it.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 24, 2009)

where and how did you find it?? I couldn't get it either


----------



## krusty (Apr 24, 2009)

russ010 said:


> where and how did you find it?? I couldn't get it either



Here ya go.  Down on the bottom right is a generation schedule link.

http://water.sam.usace.army.mil/enhw.htm


----------



## stickum (Apr 24, 2009)

i cant find the times  of generation either


----------



## stickum (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks.. Krusty got it you da man


----------



## russ010 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think they'll update tomorrow's schedule this afternoon... so check back then


----------



## russ010 (Apr 24, 2009)

well... I got up there today at 5pm... fist bite at 7:30... only fish at 8pm... for a whopping weight of 1.01lbs. But I'll take it. And I threw everything I had at them. Tomorrow should be interesting...


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to Dale and Jeff... I'll do the updating tomorrow..


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's the results...

Dale & Jeff - 8.75lbs, 5 Fish
Russ - 7.82lbs, 5 Fish/1 Dead...  Big Fish - 2.70
Tyler & Kevin - 7.69lbs, 5 Fish

It was a tough day... but when you found the fish and the pattern, you had fish to cull... but that was the hard part.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2009)

ok... website has finally been updated. points are getting closer... I think catching 5 fish every trip will keep you near the top

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/carters42509.html


----------

